# Fan boat regs for lake Houston?



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone know the laws about fan boats on lake Houston. If it is a law, is it only illegal to run the fan or is the entire boat prohibited. 

Thanks,
KV


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I understood you could take it as long as you weren't using the fan.....but you definitely want to check that out first.


----------

